# Interstitial lung disease



## erica5909 (Oct 7, 2009)

What code are you using for interstitial lung disease.  I have that and ILD with acute alveolitis and I am just not confident with the ones I have come up with .

Thanks in advance.

Erica


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 7, 2009)

Unfortunately the best code we use is the 518.89. My physicians tell me unless there is more info (like rheumatoid) then you have to go with this unspecific code for lung disease. See what others say.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 7, 2009)

just interstitial lung disease goes to- 515


----------

